# No tip? Automatic 1 star.



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

I have had enough. Title says it all. If a pax doesnt tip, automatic one star.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Beretic said:


> I have had enough. Title says it all. If a pax doesnt tip, automatic one star.


I know you think you are helping the Uber community by doing this but it doesn't.

Not sure but have you ever taken an Uber yourself when you needed a ride somewhere?

If so do you know your own rating, or even how to look it up?

To find out your own rating, it is basically hidden from the rider and requires 5 clicks of a button, asking a PAX who won't spend time typing their own address in which directly affects their own ride, and asking them to hit 5 buttons to find out their own ratings? I promise you they are not checking or aware of their own rating.

The vast majority of riders are not aware of their own rating, or how to look it up or even the fact that they get rated on every trip by every rider. Less than half of the riders even bother to rate you as a driver, and all they have to do is hit 2 buttons.

Oh and your theory that if their rating falls too much, that they will never get a ride, well that is only true that they might not get an experienced driver. Everyday there is an Uber tree in your town, ripe with drivers who don't know, or are brand new and afraid of getting fired if they don't accept trip requests and these people are still getting rides.

Unless you are telling or asking the pax if they know their own rating, or making people with low ratings aware this system exists, the 1 star for non tippers does not work and is a complete waste of time, and if you really want to change the tipping culture like I do, you will do something else more productive.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber doesn't care if customers tip or not. I worked in restaurants and if we said anything to a customer about tips we were fired. They didn't care either and we were making $2 an hour and had to tip out the bartender foodrunner and busboy on every dollar we rung up as a sale.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

nay, 4 stars. 5 stars for tippers.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Beretic said:


> I have had enough. Title says it all. If a pax doesnt tip, automatic one star.


Ask for a tip or put a sign up. You drive for Uber not Tipper. If you have to help with bags or luggage and they don't tip it's bad, if it's just a ride, get over it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Ask for a tip or put a sign up. You drive for Uber not Tipper. If you have to help with bags or luggage and they don't tip it's bad, if it's just a ride, get over it.


Although I do not agree with your method, I do think it is far more productive and helping the uber community then just blindly rating 1 star to a rider, who most likely doesn't think he is doing anything wrong, or has no idea the rating system exists and does not know their own rating.

I went into great detail on another thread, of my style and what I do to get between 15-25% tips a week in a different market.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/idea-for-tipping.145058/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Although I do not agree with your method, I do think it is far more productive and helping the uber community then just blindly rating 1 star to a rider, who most likely doesn't think he is doing anything wrong, or has no idea the rating system exists and does not know their own rating.


And people think you don't have to tip Uber drivers, they see that as a benefit of the service and that's what Uber tries to convey by not offering a way to add a tip via the pax app. I asked someone who used it if you had to tip and he said no, and he used it a lot because he lost his license to DUI and he was always picked up .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> And people think you don't have to tip Uber drivers, they see that as a benefit of the service and that's what Uber tries to convey by not offering a way to add a tip via the pax app. I asked someone who used it if you had to tip and he said no, and he used it a lot because he lost his license to DUI and he was always picked up .


I completely agree with you that the majority of people on uber do not tip. Even with averaging 15-25% in tips i fail more than i succeed. Just saying that if people really want to help change the culture, just blindly rating riders 1 star is useless.

A lot of people out there truly believe that tip is included, asking for a tip will at least open up a discussion, maybe not with you, but maybe their friend or next driver. Many riders have no idea they are doing nothing wrong and can be changed but not by getting 1 star which they will probably never know about.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

It will help because those who have 5 stars will surely be known as tippers or new passengers who can be educated.


----------



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

If anything it lets other drivers see that the pax is blacklisted.
Dont come here with your Uber corprate propaganda. 
Unless you are here from corporate to tell me they are adding the tip option on the app.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber Uber said:


> It will help because those who have 5 stars will surely be known as tippers or new passengers who can be educated.


A new rider starts out at 5 stars a lot of my tips come from people with less than 5 stars



Beretic said:


> If anything it lets other drivers see that the pax is blacklisted.
> Dont come here with your Uber corprate propaganda.
> Unless you are here from corporate to tell me they are adding the tip option on the app.


Yeah it gives an idea to experienced drivers but you are doing nothing to help the cause of changing the tipping culture. If you really want to help, make sure people know their own rating even if it is good or bad, if people do not know their own rating, again you are useless by rating them 1 star and thinking you are making a difference.

You must be super paranoid conspiracy theorist if you think anything i am saying is corporate propaganda. Why don't you ask the next 10 rides you do if they know their own ratings or if they know how to check or where to find it. You will quickly realize most people don't know how.

Oh and lets just say for the sake of conversation just to through a wrench into your paranoia machine. Lets say all the 1 stars is making a difference and the rider learns about his own rating from speaking to a helpful uber driver, and begins tipping. Well you will never know about it because you think only people with 4.90 or 4.80and above are tipping. For a frequent rider of uber it would take thousands of rides to get the rating up to you acceptable standards, so thanks for ignoring all the new found tippers amd have all the rarely used or new uber accounts to yourself


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beretic said:


> If anything it lets other drivers see that the pax is blacklisted.
> Dont come here with your Uber corprate propaganda.
> Unless you are here from corporate to tell me they are adding the tip option on the app.


I bet I get tipped far more without having to give out vindictive ratings than you do.

I'd rather take a proactive approach to earning tips then be passive aggressive with an empty wallet.

But do what you do, just don't complain when a pax 1 stars you for not having water or aux cord. It's the same bullshit ratings game, you play it, it'll play you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

It may or may not tell other drivers anything. But I give a 2 in hopes it will lower their rating enough that if I get pinged by them again I won't accept the trip.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It may or may not tell other drivers anything. But I give a 2 in hopes it will lower their rating enough that if I get pinged by them again I won't accept the trip.


I give 1 star if pax is a money loser. Too far to drive for too short a trip. Hoping I see a low rating and pass.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

My favorite pax 1 star, we were talking about tips ... he say's "I never tip uber." I said "Yes, sir. No, sir. Oh here you are sir at your location." Played my Harry Nilsson "You're Breaking My Heart" and 1 stared.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Go4 said:


> My favorite pax 1 star, we were talking about tips ... he say's "I never tip uber." I said "Yes, sir. No, sir. Oh here you are sir at your location." Played my Harry Nilsson "You're Breaking My Heart" and 1 stared.


What is the rating cut off point where you wont accept a ping?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

4.6, I figure what is good for the goose is good for the Uber. BTW the song was played long after I drove away.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

If only we all received a dollar for every time this has been discussed...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> I give 1 star if pax is a money loser. Too far to drive for too short a trip. Hoping I see a low rating and pass.


I do this. If trip is long or even mid, I won't be disappointed if they don't tip. It's the min fare ride with max pax going short distance not tipping that will get the low rating for me. Max pax going short distance with no tip is automatic 1 star. A couple bucks is all it takes to show real appreciation of the cheap ride.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Beretic said:


> I have had enough. Title says it all. If a pax doesnt tip, automatic one star.


Use 2 for short trip with no tip and 3 for long trip with no tip, 1 sinks them too low and they start looking like the people whom you most definitely never pick up.


----------

